

Show HN: Modern Hacker News – Read Hacker News on Windows Phone 8.1 - qhung49
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/modern-hacker-news/a3dd1bb6-aaa4-498f-af6a-8f228531f298?signin=true

======
qhung49
This is my first app and uses the official API (hosted on Firebase) instead of
scraping the site or using third-party APIs as other apps.

I hope that it's usable and stable enough. Please give me feedbacks

